# Covenant Confusion



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 22, 2007)

In light of certain discussions I'm going to study this again...

Anyone have any good articles as well? Something specifically on hebrews 8?


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 22, 2007)

I would suggest:
*1.* _We and Our Children_ by Professor Hanko
*2.* _Believers and Their Seed_ by Rev. Hoeksema


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 22, 2007)

Greetings:

First, I might suggest that you read (or re-read) O. Palmer Robertson's book, The Christ of the Covenants. Or, you could read/re-read Witsius' Economy of the Covenants,

Samuel Miller's book, Infant Baptism is the best on the subject. I would steer clear of John Murray's book, Christian Baptism simply because Murray was weak on Covenantal Theology (he denied the Covenant of Works).

Hebrews 8 does not end what Paul is talking about when it comes to Jeremiah 31. His argument extends into chapters 9 and 10 as well.

Blessings on your research.

-CH


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 22, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> I would steer clear of John Murray's book, Christian Baptism simply because Murray was weak on Covenantal Theology (he denied the Covenant of Works).



Well, if I may politely suggest that you read _all_ sides of the debate and not just one side. That way you won't end up lop-sided. Murray may be wrong, but his arguments must be reckoned with.

The best simple introduction to covenant theology is Mike Horton's [ame="http://www.amazon.com/God-Promise-Introducing-Covenant-Theology/dp/0801012899/ref=sr_1_1/103-9711797-4497405?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187797690&sr=1-1"]_God of Promise_[/ame]. For something a little more exotic to see the other side try Paul Williamson's [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sealed-Oath-Covenant-Unfolding-Biblical/dp/0830826246/ref=sr_1_1/103-9711797-4497405?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187797771&sr=1-1"]_Sealed with an Oath_[/ame].


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 22, 2007)

Online resources here:

http://www.wscal.edu/clark/covtheology.php

Mike's new book on CT is an excellent place to begin. Then there's always:





rsc


----------

